# Your Best Tabletop Stories



## ellaerna (Dec 12, 2017)

I really wanted to put this in one of the "entertainment" forums, but apparently those don't accommodate non-digital gaming so here I am.

Tabletop RPGs. Dungeons and Dragons. Pathfinder. Warhammer 40k and Fantasy. Eclipse Phase. Fate. Powered by the Apocalypse. The Maid RPG (yes it exists, and yes I do own it). Dread. The list goes on and on.

I know at least some of you must enjoy this amazing pastime. Which means at least some of you must have some great stories from various campaigns. Whether you're a DM or a wily PC, I want to hear it all. What is some weird shit you've gotten into? What was your favorite badass moment for your character? What shenanigans have your players done to derail things completely? How did a Nat20 completely ruin an elaborately planned boss fight? How did a Nat1 completely screw you over? I wanna know. 

​


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 15, 2017)

Does 'Magic The Gathering' count?


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 15, 2017)

I love pen and paper  I dont know the english word for it, but in german its DSA


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 15, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Does 'Magic The Gathering' count?


Sure! ^.^
Not quite what I had in mind, but feel free to tell us all about it.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 15, 2017)

In Magic, your health is 20. I pulled out a Soren's Vengence card, which takes away ten health. I used it twice in a tournament. 
I beat a twenty year old when I was nine.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 20, 2017)

In one particular game of Dnd, Another Pc and my character were investigating cracks in the floor. the gm warned us that the floor would cave in soon. The other players pc was a rather large barbarian so moving out of danger should have been difficult but he rolled a natural 20 on a dexterity check and got us out safely. after the session the gm explained we skipped about half the campaign. according to the gm we were supposed to fall in and traverse a large section of the map and fight gaint spiders.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 20, 2017)

Pogo said:


> In one particular game of Dnd, Another Pc and my character were investigating cracks in the floor. the gm warned us that the floor would cave in soon. The other players pc was a rather large barbarian so moving out of danger should have been difficult but he rolled a natural 20 on a dexterity check and got us out safely. after the session the gm explained we skipped about half the campaign. according to the gm we were supposed to fall in and traverse a large section of the map and fight gaint spiders.


Don't you just love completely ignoring or circumventing entire swaths of campaign? Haha. 
Had a similar experience myself when my character completely ignored the elaborate Scooby Doo style dungeon in favor of finding the big bad's Wi-Fi connection. It was plot relevant, I swear.


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 21, 2017)

This took place during the Third Session of a Star Wars: Saga Edition campaign.

Bit of Background and Build up. The Character I was playing was a Gungan Scout, Gunya Gup, built around Pistols and a Metric Ton of Dexterity based defense. Due to the extreme amount of Dexterity and a Surplus of Credits, I realized I could train in a "Ride" Skill, and Immediately bought a Kaadu (A Reptavian Two Legged Duck Thing, Her Name was Burrda), and about 60 Energy Balls, 20 pounds worth, because he was a Gungan and fuck it why not.

Our characters were meant to be Republic Intelligence agents. Our mission at the time was to extract an Agent from a Separatist Cell on some Random Moon. Everything was going fine. Our Jedi only got stabbed once, we beat up some Terrorists with out fists and passed it off as self defense, got some info out of a dying dude, and managed to find the agent. Now, we got to the Agent in a Six Seater Speeder that was left for us at a safehouse. Not wanting to leave my pet behind, I rode her in a repulsorlift that was hitched behind said speeder. Our GM, being a GM, didn't let us off that easily, and we had a high speed Vehicle combat section right after we got the Agent on-board.

This Speeder had a Blaster Cannon mounted in the back, and Burrda was in the way. So, being the Logical, Calm, Collected, Intelli- I unhitched the Repulsor lift and slid backwards towards our pursuers. In the wait between that and my next turn, the largest of the Speeders following us (it had like 8 dudes in it) came up next to me. I jumped FROM The repulsorlift, Onto their Speeder, and Opened Burrda's Saddlebags.

Burrda's Saddlebags, held the Energy Balls. AT THE TIME! I Figured they'd just roll backwards and pop a few goons. The Rest of the Party, Realizing what the HELL I was doing, after a moment of debating the physics of what happens to a sphere on a flat surface when the surface is moving at high speed, pointed out that Energy Balls are Balls of Plasma, and if one of them goes off right next to another, it'd cause a chain reaction.
Gunya, and Burrda, for a brief moment, Became a Supernova.

SO! While this happened, the GM, a dude in his mid thirties, was freaking out because He'd never actually had a character death before, let alone an accidental character suicide. Everyone, including me, was laughing their asses off, The encounter wrapped up soon after that, and they had to explain to our Handler why the Gungan wasn't with them.

I'm still in this campaign, and I came back a 10 foot tall Melee Death Robot belonging to another PC. I'm already generating more, Slightly less Idiotic stories with Him. I do believe this Text wall is long enough, but, I'll make sure to check back here now and then to add more if anything comes up.

OH! Yea... and They no longer allow me to have Explosive.


----------

